# Anyone else got nausea from fish oil?



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

so i just started taking omega 3 today. only two pills during lunch and a few hours later i got extremely dizzy, nauseous and upset stomach. i feel like shit right now and it sent my dpdr through the roof.

the worst part is i was having a great day prior to this







is this normal?


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey, fish oil made me feel sick, I don't know why, so I take flax seed oil instead, you can buy it in capsules.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks







my anxiety was telling me horrible things but its good to know others can have an adverse reaction.

i really appreciate the flaxseed recommendation....i have two giant bottles of fish oil so im gonna give it a couple more days before switching.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep it messes with my insides lol... I thought that was just me to be honest, my stomach is pretty damn weak


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

nausea and stomach issues are a common side effect


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------

